

Unofficial Google+ Read/Write JavaScript API - bconway
https://plus.google.com/116805285176805120365/posts/JYiVWmFbeSn

======
chris_wot
Awesome - love the fact that you have this on GitHub... however, an API needs
to be stable. This doesn't look like it will be very stable at all!

Given that last time you were unhappy about the wholescale changes to the DOM
that G+ made, can't they change the XHR calls at will and break any extension
you write?

Like I say, love what you are doing, but doesn't seem like a good basis for
development :(

